# P/B Who was all smiles this morning



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Ant Landed a nice HOO today, 
Good condition except for the shore dumper.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the photo mate, just lucky I think, your turn next time   

Cheers
Ant


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

nice fish... how was it out on the reef? busy at all?


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice one ant, was good to meet you yesterday. See you out there soon


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done Ant. I reckon Stu has had his turn. I seem to remember a photo of a monster wahoo that I reckon would still win HOF.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

King Ant the mojo def runs strong in you. Coudn't have happened again to a better bloke.
Enjoy! 
I thought heard a faint "that's what i'm talkin about baby" from my inlaws house in brisbane.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Noice!


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on You Ant, nice fish.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Great Catch Ant!

What a beauty


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

That's a cracker Ant!


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats ant!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

That's a great trophy catch ant

cool pic too


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

nice fish Ant, well done mate!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

wahoooo nice fish ant. bet it felt better out of the pro fisha


----------



## nineworlds (Jan 24, 2013)

How do you catch one of those?! Trolling or bait?


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

> How do you catch one of those?! Trolling or bait?


Nineworlds it was caught on the standard SAFA rig as shown on the Mac fish of the month. 


> wahoooo nice fish ant. bet it felt better out of the pro fisha


The great thing about the profisha is the speed which helps trolling dead baits. Worked for me   
Thanks to all 
Cheers
Ant


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome written all over your face. Living life to the full. Well done.


----------

